# need a motor stand plan or template



## 65tuxedo (Jun 1, 2010)

I did a search but found nothing to help.

I would appreciate a copy of a plan or a couple of photos of a good design for a small outboard motor stand. I have a supply of square tubing and a welder.

Thanks,
JB Lewis


----------



## po1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I got these plans with pictures from Donny in N. California. This is made from wood so take a look to see if it gives you any ideas. I built one to hold my 18hp 4stroke Nissan (124lbs). It took a little more then a hour to make with very little costs involved. No idea how to post pictures but below is the web site with information.


https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=266570


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2010)

Made these out of 1x6s and 1x4s. Plenty strong and depending on the fasteners you use you can take apart and fold up after use. I never do that as I have too many engines that need stands all the time,


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice job Pappy! :beer:

I cant believe how many posts I don't get to. :LOL2: 


po1,
Great Link!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 2, 2010)

I made mine out of 2x4's 2inch wood screws and saw horse brackets from lowes. Its about 2.5 feet wide and it sits the prop about 5 or 6 inches off the ground. Nothing fancy, but works great..


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 2, 2010)

Pappy said:


> Made these out of 1x6s and 1x4s. Plenty strong and depending on the fasteners you use you can take apart and fold up after use. I never do that as I have too many engines that need stands all the time,




Looks like you have an old Johnson on there - can we see some pictures of it?


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (Jun 4, 2010)

HARBOR FREIGHT HAS ENGINE STANDS RATES UP TO LIKE 750 POUNDS FOR ONLY 30 DOLLARS. IT IS ENTIRELY STEEL AND WOULD PROBABLY BE CHEAPER THAN MAKING YOUR OWN IF YOU FACTOR IN TIME. THAT IS ASSUMING YOU HAVE A HF NEARBY.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 4, 2010)

i built mine out of 2x4's. its prettymuch just a mini saw horse


----------

